# Blindside herbicide



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

domyown.com suggest this as a substitute for celcius, being that they are no longer carrying celcius anymore. I planned on buying a bottle of celcius and certainty from amazon, but it seems like this stuff will take care of all that the combo of those two will. And at $100 a bottle vs. $250 for the combo, seems like a great alternative. Anyone have success with this stuff on sedge and crabgrass? And using in hot and humid weather?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bp2878 I think it would be a good herbicide, but with MSM and Sulfentrazone, you would not want to spray in hot weather. You would also need to be careful around trees and shrubs/flowers with the MSM.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Spammage said:


> I think it would be a good herbicide, but with MSM and Sulfentrazone, you would not want to spray in hot weather. You would also need to be careful around trees and shrubs/flowers with the MSM.


Which herbicide was it that was being marketed as a replacement for Celsius but everyone said was not? I think it even said on its Amazon page that it was a generic version of Celsius. I can't find the thread now.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye it was called Fahrenheit I believe.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> @TN Hawkeye it was called Fahrenheit I believe.


Spot on. I've got enough Celsius to last another year or two but all this talk of it not being carried anymore has me spooked.


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't think there's any way they discontinue Celsius. The amounts of money spent developing these herbicides is staggering. They money has been spent in the numerous years of development. Now they're getting it back in sales. Doesn't make sense to discontinue.

Now a generic coming out in 3-5 years would be believable


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @bp2878 I think it would be a good herbicide, but with MSM and Sulfentrazone, you would not want to spray in hot weather. You would also need to be careful around trees and shrubs/flowers with the MSM.


Do you mean don't spray in the middle of the summer or don't spray in the middle of the day? Could I get by with spraying in the morning when its around 75-80 if its going to get to high 90s later in the day?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @bp2878 I think it would be a good herbicide, but with MSM and Sulfentrazone, you would not want to spray in hot weather. You would also need to be careful around trees and shrubs/flowers with the MSM.
> ...


Not in hot weather. I see people reference this often by saying "but I sprayed when it was only 76 degrees in the morning". The herbicide has to remain on the leaf blade to do any good and will still be there when the temps are 95 degrees. You wouldn't completely destroy the lawn, but it would scorch pretty bad. I've sprayed Celsius and Certainty in 100+ degree temps with only slight discoloration, but I certainly wouldn't try that with Blindside.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Blindside is good stuff. I sprayed it in April to take care of broadleaf + sedges including Kyllinga.
But take into account the low/high rates of .15/.23 oz/M for Blindside vs .057/.113 for Celsius. 
So you're going to use about twice as much Blindside/M vs Celsius/M.

I've sprayed solo MSM at .015 oz/M with temps in the 90's with no damage to grass. The label does have a temp restriction for cool season grasses but not for warm season.

Do take Spammages's advice about it's effect on most trees/shrubs. A tree it won't harm is mature pine.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> domyown.com suggest this as a substitute for celcius, being that they are no longer carrying celcius anymore.


I've been meaning to mention this at TLF, but I keep forgetting. 

First, I agree that the rumor that Bayer has discontinued Celsius is just silly. In fact, *I bought a very fresh bottle of Bayer Celsius WG for $105 at my local Site-One store in late May.* I got all my other supplies on-line, but the Celsius was actually cheaper locally.

I had been shopping prices at all the usual TLF recommended on-line retailers. But since I was at Site-One for some fertilizer anyway, I idly asked the clerk how much Celsius cost. I expected no less than $250. I was shocked to learn that it was actually less expensive at the notorious "We Inflate Prices" store than any on-line seller. I actually made the clerk bring out the bottle so I could confirm it was the full-size version and not a hotel-bathroom-travel-soap-mini-bar version of Celsius. Nope, it was the real deal for $105 plus tax. Sold.

The Site-One clerk explained that *Bayer contractually sets the retail price for all their products.* He claimed that Bayer cancels that contract for any retailer caught selling above the retail price. Hmmm. Interesting factoid there.

I have no further evidence than the clerk's "hearsay". But it's should be easy to confirm the facts if anyone cares to bother. But If this is true, a contract violation with Bayer may explain why some on-line retailers don't sell Bayer products any longer. Or maybe they just don't like Bayer products. Who knows? The point is that Celsius has NOT been discontinued. Can we put this silliness to rest now?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> > domyown.com suggest this as a substitute for celcius, being that they are no longer carrying celcius anymore.
> ...


Just called my local site one, $102 for celcius and $85 for certainty. Both cheaper than anywhere online and even better, its in stock.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

It's crazy, right? My memory is awful, so I guess $102 is the "official" number. Either way, it's about $50 less than some on-line sellers. My Site-One store didn't have Certainty, but I didn't think to ask if it was just out of stock. Hopefully, I won't need to restock either for several years anyway.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

My quick review on Blindside is 10 out of 10. I've always bought box store stuff and blindside is 100x any of that crap. I live in cen Cali and it's been over 90 for a while. Did nothing to my Bermuda but totally just burnt away my nut grass and my crabgrass is on life support. I plan on hitting my crabgrass again this weekend with quinclorac spot treatments.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

MSM Turf ($20) is taking care of my hard to kill broadleafs, including my main problem, southern sida, which I didn't see on the Celsius label. Sprayed in 95 degree heat with absolutely no turf damage to STA. I don't like the Sulfentrazone in Blindside. I was thinking Certainty, Sedgehammer or similar for the sedges and kyllinga. I'm not sure why I'd even need Celsius?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> MSM Turf ($20) is taking care of my hard to kill broadleafs, including my main problem, southern sida, which I didn't see on the Celsius label. Sprayed in 95 degree heat with absolutely no turf damage to STA. I don't like the Sulfentrazone in Blindside. I was thinking Certainty, Sedgehammer or similar for the sedges and kyllinga. I'm not sure why I'd even need Celsius?


Don't know about Certainty (Sulfosulfuron), but Sedgehammer (Halosulfuron) won't have much effect on Kyllinga. Sulfentrazone makes it go by bye bye.

I use Blindside for broadleaf and Nutsedge/Kyllinga control early in the year before it gets too hot and MSM after that in open areas. Would use those two exclusively but have Oak and Elm trees I don't want to overdose with MSM. Celsius goes under those.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

OK, great information here. I have been unsuccessfully dealing with green kyllinga and it is getting WAY out of control. I have done two apps of Sedgehammer with very little effect on the green kyllinga. The second app straight up smoked the yellow nutsedge I had in some areas so I know I am applying correctly. I have not tried Blindside because I have a couple of oaks that are struggling to recover after storm damage. I have even considered just going the @TN Hawkeye route and hitting it with Glyphosate but I don't want to deal with any more bare spots. Can anyone confirm that Certainty really works on green kyllinga in Tifway 419?

Edit: I just re-read the previous post and I meant Sulfentrazone, not Certainty.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks JWAY. No oaks here so I'm ok with the MSM, but i still have a lot of grassy weeds and crabgrass that I'll have to figure out what to use on. I guess I'll have to be ok using something with sulfentrazone. The Blindside looks good but it's just a mix of MSM/Dismiss...So I may just pick up some Dismiss or generic Sulfentrazone so I only have to spray what is needed at the time.

I think MSM/Dismiss (Blindside) will take care of 95% of my weeds. But doveweed and others... Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and order Celsius and Certainty .


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> Thanks JWAY. No oaks here so I'm ok with the MSM, but i still have a lot of grassy weeds and crabgrass that I'll have to figure out what to use on. I guess I'll have to be ok using something with sulfentrazone. The Blindside looks good but it's just a mix of MSM/Dismiss...So I may just pick up some Dismiss or generic Sulfentrazone so I only have to spray what is needed at the time.
> 
> I think MSM/Dismiss (Blindside) will take care of 95% of my weeds. But doveweed and others... Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and order Celsius and Certainty .


Yeh I'll probably do the same next year, just get some straight Sulfentrazone in place of Blindside since I'm putting enough MSM into my lawn as it is.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @bp2878 I think it would be a good herbicide, but with MSM and Sulfentrazone, you would not want to spray in hot weather. You would also need to be careful around trees and shrubs/flowers with the MSM.


So reading domyown and the blindside label it makes it seem like as long as you don't make direct contact with the tree you should be good spraying around it. I have been reading about being careful not to let certain herbicides around your trees as they will get absorbed by the roots and harm the tree but I don't see anything of that mentioned with Blindside.

Was wondering what your opinion of the matter was?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I personally wouldn't spray MSM or Blindside anywhere under the drip line of a tree, especially something like an oak with shallow roots. Large mature trees are a hot commodity lately here in the panhandle of Florida.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

JWAY said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> > MSM Turf ($20) is taking care of my hard to kill broadleafs, including my main problem, southern sida, which I didn't see on the Celsius label. Sprayed in 95 degree heat with absolutely no turf damage to STA. I don't like the Sulfentrazone in Blindside. I was thinking Certainty, Sedgehammer or similar for the sedges and kyllinga. I'm not sure why I'd even need Celsius?
> ...


Certainty kills Kyllinga and can be applied even in weather too hot to use Sulfentrazone. I find that Bermuda tolerates Sulfentrazone acceptably even in hot weather. St Augustine and Zoysia not so much


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Green Thing can confirm. Put down blindside in a 5x5 test area on st aug in the am with temps around 75 but 5 hours later it was 90s. 4 weeks later and the grass is still fried.

Pretty scared now to even put it down in fall lol. Gonna go below min rate and maybe do 2 apps.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Not knowing better, I sprayed some Blindside on some weeds that poked through the bed where a shrub was. Sure enough the shrub died a quick and dramatic death within less than a week. I didn't know what caused it at first, but it was apparent after reading the MSM posts.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Blindside, manor, Fahrenheit - anything with msm, i would not recommend spot treating unless it's something like VBW. I find a can see where I sprayed for a long time afterwards.

When I went to domyown, it said blindside was a replacement for Celsius, because domyown doesn't sell Celsius. Got it from Amazon instead. I found Fahrenheit did a decent job overall with broadleafs. The dicamba in it knocks down the easy ones, and the msm takes care of the stubborn ones. Plus I like that the MSM is mixed with other stuff so it's a little easier to measure. it can be difficult to accurately measure out small doses of msm, but having it mixed with something else I find fixes that.

I ran a couple of apps of blindside, and I found it did better than Fahrenheit on the tramp grasses, but not as good on the broadleafs. blindside did not take care of the kyllinga in my yard.

I find that as a generic, kill almost everything undesireable step, celcius plus certainty does the best. I think it's the Iodosulfuron, since I can get the other chemicals in other products.

I'm considering specticle flo instead of prodiamine as pre-m to also try to get ahead of the kyllinga. prodiamine doesn't seem to stop it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've said many times that, there are many roads to Dallas, and many ways of doing things. But . . .

This sounds a lot like reinventing the wheel. You can worry about temperature restrictions, smoked grass and dead trees, or you can just go to SiteOne and get Celsius and possibly Certainty.

I know which choice I'd go with.

And remember when comparing prices of herbicides, to do it based on application rates, not the bottle size. :thumbup:


----------

